# Posting in closed threads



## Dice4Hire (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/296139-thanks-alot-wizards-coast.html#post5362235

I think this is in really poor taste on the Mod's part.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 30, 2010)

How is it poor taste?

I actually think it's really funny.


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Mods posting in closed threads has already been deemed appropriate on these forums.  While I am sure there are cases where it could be done in poor taste (i.e. closing a thread, then using mod powers to make your final point in a discussion), but the thread in question is not it.  Even mods have to have fun!


----------



## thalmin (Oct 30, 2010)

Dice4Hire said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/296139-thanks-alot-wizards-coast.html#post5362235
> 
> I think this is in really poor taste on the Mod's part.



The taste depends on where you get the tacos.


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 30, 2010)

Corn dogs are in poor taste. Tacos, not so much.


----------



## Nifft (Oct 30, 2010)

IMHO, the deliberate derailment of a thread -- "threadcrapping" in general -- should be valued by comparing the original content of the thread with the lowest common denominator ("crap").

In the case of this particular edition war thread, the lowest common denominator is *better* than the original topic. Thus, this is a *good* derailment, and bravo the mods for rising above the lowest common denominator and bringing in some good humor (e.g.: "tAC0" -- that takes talent).

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Holy Bovine (Oct 30, 2010)

Dice4Hire said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/296139-thanks-alot-wizards-coast.html#post5362235
> 
> I think this is in really poor taste on the Mod's part.




Nope.  You need to lighten up.  A lot.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Oct 31, 2010)

Meh, mods will be mods.  I thought it was funny. and even clever at times.
But then I'm a sucker for taco humor.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm making a citizen's warning right now!

Listen folks, no...

Wait.  Why can't I get red?  Come on red!  REEEEEEEEEED!  

Okay, here we... aw crap.  Screw it, green it is. 

Listen, we don't want to tell you again, no posting in closed threads, or we'll be forced to citizen's ban you!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Oct 31, 2010)

Holy Bovine said:


> Nope.  You need to lighten up.  A lot.




Well, if you think it is ok to keep a thread alive and at the top of the page that should have just been deleted, then well, nothing I can do for you.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 31, 2010)

Must. Resist.  Temptation.

The urge to close this thread then post in it is strong.


----------



## El Mahdi (Oct 31, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Must. Resist. Temptation.
> 
> The urge to close this thread then post in it is strong.




You're an Oak...


----------



## Nifft (Oct 31, 2010)

El Mahdi said:


> You're an Oak...



 Did you misspell "Ork"?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 1, 2010)

Dice4Hire said:


> Well, if you think it is ok to keep a thread alive and at the top of the page that should have just been deleted, then well, nothing I can do for you.



That's almost certainly true.

For my part, I admin here because I love D&D and this community, and because this site is fun. The other moderators have become extremely close friends, the sort of people you fly hundreds or thousands of miles to go visit. In comparison, the bitching edition-war negativity we occasionally get in quickly-closed threads is frustrating. Getting to laugh about tacos in them is fun, particularly if it amuses (at least some) other people. For me it's a celebration about some of the things I really love about this place, and a reaffirmation that negativity doesn't have to be dwelled on.

Also, it kills me that Morrus has never had a taco or a corndog. Seriously?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Also, it kills me that Morrus has never had a taco or a corndog. Seriously?




Hey, as I recall _you_ hadn't had a corndog until Rel introduced you to them!

It's certainly a subject I'm more than happy to be edjumacated on.  For the record, any time I should be in the US, anybody is more than welcome to furnish me with tacos and/or corndogs!


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 1, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Hey, as I recall _you_ hadn't had a corndog until Rel introduced you to them!
> 
> It's certainly a subject I'm more than happy to be edjumacated on.  For the record, any time I should be in the US, anybody is more than welcome to furnish me with tacos and/or corndogs!




I'm trying to remember any place in downtown Indianapolis that serves either tacos or corndogs.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Nov 1, 2010)

Speaking of being in poor taste, please stop mentioning tacos and corndogs in the same thread.  Tacos are delicious Mexican food nirvana (especially the ones I had in some tiny town in New Mexico).  Corndogs are heinous abominations of hot dogs.  The eating of a corndog almost singlehandedly destroyed any enjoyment I had of GenCon back in 1985.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 1, 2010)

Thornir Alekeg said:


> Speaking of being in poor taste, please stop mentioning tacos and corndogs in the same thread.  Tacos are delicious Mexican food nirvana (especially the ones I had in some tiny town in New Mexico).  Corndogs are heinous abominations of hot dogs.  The eating of a corndog almost singlehandedly destroyed any enjoyment I had of GenCon back in 1985.



 Was that Rel's corndog by any chance?

I hear it gets around, and that it can give you a rash...

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Umbran (Nov 1, 2010)

Thornir Alekeg said:


> The eating of a corndog almost singlehandedly destroyed any enjoyment I had of GenCon back in 1985.




That would be more interesting if you'd eaten said corndog in, say, 1997 - those Retroactive Corndogs can be murder.

As it is - a single rogue corndog does not comprise an overall indictment of the dish.


----------



## Rel (Nov 1, 2010)

Nifft said:


> Was that Rel's corndog by any chance?
> 
> I hear it gets around, and that it can give you a rash...
> 
> Cheers, -- N




I'll have you know that I keep my corndogs in the freezer for maximum sterility.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 1, 2010)

Rel said:


> I'll have you know that I keep my corndogs in the freezer for maximum sterility.




Bah!  No wonder P-cat was talking about such a flat, soggy, uninspiring corndog experience.

It's not like working with corndogs is difficult.  You could have your corndog dipped and deep fried right in front of you, sizzling hot and plump when you want it.


----------



## hafrogman (Nov 1, 2010)

Thornir Alekeg said:


> Corndogs are heinous abominations of hot dogs.



There is something seriously backwards about this statement.  Hot dogs are heinous abominations.  Corndogs are so awesome as to almost make up for the fact that there's a hot dog at the middle.

Oh, for corndogs made with bangers.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Nov 1, 2010)

The obvious compromise in the corndog/taco edition wars is the "corndog taco":
Impale weenie on stick.
Dip weenie in batter. 
Deep fry. 
Slap stuck weenie in taco shell. 
Slather on chili, onions, shredded cheese, etc.
Dip whole thing into batter. 
Deep fry.
Enjoy corndog taco on a stick while linking pinkies and singing "We Are the World".


----------



## thalmin (Nov 1, 2010)

the_orc_within said:


> The obvious compromise in the corndog/taco edition wars is the "corndog taco":
> Impale weenie on stick.
> Dip weenie in batter.
> Deep fry.
> ...



 But...but...but...
Where's the bacon?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Nov 1, 2010)

now there are good tacos and bad tacos, which can be worse than corn dogs occasionally. 

[sblock=slightly off topic for those who care about such things, I should be posting this in the misbegotten waif thread]I had a taco with jalapenos and spicy salsa, and that taco was HOT, the brownies I had afterward didn't taste so good, in fact they didn't taste at all, but they made the hot go away[/sblock]


----------



## Umbran (Nov 2, 2010)

thalmin said:


> But...but...but...
> Where's the bacon?




I have to disagree with The Orc Within's comment - that sucker will rip a hole in your arteries before it'll rip a hole in reality.


----------



## Hellzon (Nov 25, 2010)

Dice4Hire said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/296139-thanks-alot-wizards-coast.html#post5362235




I care about this Alot.


----------



## El Mahdi (Nov 25, 2010)

Hellzon said:


> I care about this Alot.




Man, there's _Alot of Anal Retentiveness_ in that blog! (Try and picture that one...)


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dog eating corn?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vgHdd7rRzQ]YouTube - Dog Eats Corn On A Cob In Few Minutes.[/ame]


----------



## kitsune9 (Nov 30, 2010)

I thought the discussion was funny. I'm pro-corn dog though.


----------

